# Searching For Hardwood Stock



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I live in Shoreacres and am looking for a place that sells various hardwood stock. I'm looking for Maple, Oak and things of that nature. I tried the McCoy's in Pasadena and they have a very paltry selection of knotty boards. Google is not much of a help and I'm hoping that Ya'll might have a reliable source.

Thanks for the help!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I've ordered 2 laminate stocks from stocky's gun stocks .com (can't remember the actual site name. I thought I remembered them having some wood to choose from. They had something for almost everything.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Also http://www.rifle-stocks.com
Haven't ordered from them, but they have some cool stuff


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

WRsteveX said:


> Also http://www.rifle-stocks.com
> Haven't ordered from them, but they have some cool stuff


Yes sir they do! I believe I picked this up (Wildcat, Royal Camo, with sling studs installed, and buttpad as a return from someone else. I only had to dremel out for the bolt handle and the bolt release on the oposite side, then finished with their kit. I did make me a jig with 2x2's for holding the rifle for finishing... helped alot. Think a T shape made from 2x2's sitting on the floor with two vertical 2x2's with a single nail in each to the tee such that it pivots. I then put a nail at the top of each vertical 2x2. This allowed me to adjust the "jig" such that I just slipped the nails into the sling studs. Worked perfectly.

As far as the inletting, once I allowed for the bolt parts, I didn't even have to float or bed it. It was a rock solid fit (my style rifle has old school pillars).

As I got this off their excess or discount (I forget which)... I only paid $80 bux (2008) for it. Soooo worth it. After I put a halfway decent scope on it, I was driving .311 at 1/4 MOA at 100. (Handloaded rounds).

Head shot a doe at 175. Hadn't had a chance to shoot it since. Thinking of rebarreling the 1909 7.65 Argintine Mauser to 30-06 to match my other Mauser (commercial double trigger set), but haven't found a gunsmith that isn't loaded doing AR's that would mess with it for less than $500.

Point is, I recommend the aformentioned website, Richard's Microfit stocks. The stocks rock! Look for deals, or custom order your own if you don't mind paying for it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If I read the question correctly Littlebeer is looking for a source of hardwood material. I primarily use Clarks Hardwood in Houston(in the Heights) but there is also Houston Hardwoods.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> If I read the question correctly Littlebeer is looking for a source of hardwood material. I primarily use Clarks Hardwood in Houston(in the Heights) but there is also Houston Hardwoods.


Me too. Check my projects I have posted. All wood came from Clark's.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Hooked said:


> If I read the question correctly Littlebeer is looking for a source of hardwood material. I primarily use Clarks Hardwood in Houston(in the Heights) but there is also Houston Hardwoods.


You are correct and thanks for the info. 
I didn't want to say anything for the fact that I appreciate the input on the rifle stocks as well. Green for everyone! Thanks!
:cheers:


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

DOH! :headknock

I figured WRsteveX has some inside info on what you were using it for. Figured I'd share a testomony... didn't mean to hijack yer thread. 

For outright hardwood, I've used both with equal results. Clarks Hardwood and Houston Hardwoods, both are good places with good people and reasonable prices.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

@Littlebeer - if you go to Clark's, check out their discount bin. It is just inside the door of the main storage building. They often have shorts of Red Oak, Maple, Mahogany poplar and several others on sale for 50% off the regular price. That is for pieces less than 48" in length. 

Note: They might not have any maple at the moment. Last week I bought all they had to make some cutting boards.


----------

